# Looking for a hunting club in northeast Georgia



## SIZMIC 2:16 (Oct 31, 2008)

I Live in Cornelia in Habersham county and I'm 28 and an experinced hunter and was wondering if there is a club currently looking for new a member. I don't mind driving, but have 4 little girls at the house and need to kind of stay close to home. Alittle over an hour is my max.  

Thanks


----------

